# Windows 10 Sound Probleme



## Ellina (4. November 2019)

Hallo,

Habe das problem dass ich seit der Installation von Windows 10 version 1903  ne Sound problem. Kann an den Treibern liegen oder halt einfach dass ich gerade nicht in der Lage bin dass ton aus den boxen kommt.

Mainboard PRIME Z370-A | ASUS

Damit ihr wisst welcher Chipsatz verbaut wurde.

Klar könnte ich windows 10 neu installieren. Aber würde es gerne erst vermeiden wenn es geht. Wenn halt nicht dann is es halt so.


----------



## drstoecker (4. November 2019)

Was hast du wie angeschlossen und wo soll der Ton raus gehen?


----------



## Ellina (4. November 2019)

Kabel mit ne 2.1 System angeschlossen und halt ne video ab gespielt kein ton.

Verschiedene "Ältere" Treiber quer durch installiert.

Aktueller Soundchip treiber; Realtek high definition audio dirver v 6.0.1.8273

Selbst mit den .8199 (am schluss) hat es kaum funktioniert. Dass wäre eine der neueren Treiber.

Und Test-sound bekomme ich auch nicht. (systemsteuerung - hardware - sound)


----------



## rtf (5. November 2019)

Was heißt den es hat kaum funktioniert? Es weder es kommt Sound oder nicht . 

Hast du im Treiber die Einstellungen richtig bzw. Den richtigen Ausgang definiert?

Hast du den richtigen Anschluss auf deinem Mainboard verwendet? 

Sind die Boxen und Kabel schon wo anders ausprobiert worden und dort auch funktionstüchtig gewesen?

Hattest du schonmal Sound mit deiner Hardware Konstellation aus Pc und Boxen?



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ellina (5. November 2019)

RTF. Ich habe nix anderes eingestellt gehabt.

Was ich damit meinte wahr dass alles was vorher schon gemacht habe nochmal gemacht habe und nicht wußte wo ran es liegen kann.

Und die boxen haben vor der neu installation auch ton aus gegeben. 

Daher habe ich angenommen dass es an Windows liegen muss.

Aber leider war es nicht so. Ich habe einfach nur das Falsche kabel an den Richtigen Mainbord sound ausgang ein gesteckt.

Damit ist es gelöst.


----------



## kero81 (5. November 2019)

Ich versteh ja nichtmal beim Lesen was das Problem bzw die Frage sein soll...


----------

